# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کسانی که از کارنامه سبز استفاده کردند بیان تو

## KingMehdi79

سلام آیا واقعا راحت میشه با کارنامه سبز رشته یا دانشگاه رو عوض کرد

----------


## rajabph

اگه کسی میدونه بگه لطفا

----------


## alisoii

سایت سنجش گفته دست دانشگاه مبدا و مقصده جابجایی

----------


## nalisa

> سلام آیا واقعا راحت میشه با کارنامه سبز رشته یا دانشگاه رو عوض کرد


اگه دانشگاه مقصد قبول کنه اره میشه

----------


## faezeh_r

امکان داره از طریق درخواست دادن تو سیستم ارسال درخواست به نتیجه رسید ؟

----------


## Mehran123

توروخدا یکی بگه ازادم کارنامه سبز داره و میشه به قبولی های بالاتر انتقالی گرفت؟

----------


## ZAPATA

همکلاسی خودم (گیاه پزشکی)
یه سال خاند
بعدش رفت گیاه شناسی
از دانشکده کشاورزی به دانشکده علوم کوچ کرد
با همین کارنامه سبز
.............
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mehran123

> همکلاسی خودم (گیاه پزشکی)
> یه سال خاند
> بعدش رفت گیاه شناسی
> از دانشکده کشاورزی به دانشکده علوم کوچ کرد
> با همین کارنامه سبز
> .............


حتما باید یکسال خوند؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> حتما باید یکسال خوند؟


فک نکنم ربطی به یه ترم دو ترم خاندن داشته باشه 
اون یه سال خاند دید با گیاه پزشکی روحیاتش جور نیست
رفت سمت گیاه شناسی .... که تو لیست انتخاباش بود و نمرشم داشت
..................
البته واسه مهمان شدن 
میدونم باید یک ترم یا دو ترم (مطمئن نیستم) بخانی
معدل بره بالا .... میشه همون جا ماندگار شد
دخترشو دیدم تو همین دانشکده علوم واسه شیمی 
نیشابور قبول شده بود اومده بود مشهد مهمان
همین طوری میخاست ماندگار بشه (یعنی هنوز ترم اول مهمانیش بود)
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mehdi_oveisi

کارنامه سبز فردا میاد عایا :Yahoo (35):

----------


## therealfarshid

> توروخدا یکی بگه ازادم کارنامه سبز داره و میشه به قبولی های بالاتر انتقالی گرفت؟


نه نداره

----------


## Mehran123

> نه نداره


مطمينيد؟

----------


## masoud154

دوستان شما بین دارو زنجان و دندون تعهدی قزوین کدومو ترجیح میدین؟با دلیل بگین لطفا

----------


## therealfarshid

> مطمينيد؟


خب پارسالی ها رو ببینید کارنامه سبز ندادن!
اصلا ی همچین چیزی نیست توی آزاد که بعد از اعلام نتایج بیان کارنامه سبز رو 1 هفته بعد منتشر کنن

----------


## jhasani

> توروخدا یکی بگه ازادم کارنامه سبز داره و میشه به قبولی های بالاتر انتقالی گرفت؟


آزاد هم همچین کارنامه ای داره(بهش نمیگن کارنامه ی سبز)، منتهی توی آزاد میاد تراز آخرین فرد قبولی توی اون سهمیه رو در اون کد رشته محل میگه.
پارسال ابتدا قبولی یا مرودودی اومد، بعد دو سه روز کارنامه ی حاوی آخرین ترازها اومد.
نمیدونم که این کارنامه، به انتقالی ربطی داره یا نه.

----------


## Zealous

> دوستان شما بین دارو زنجان و دندون تعهدی قزوین کدومو ترجیح میدین؟با دلیل بگین لطفا


خب معلومه دندون تعهدی.چون بالاخره دانشجوها با اعتراض کار میکنند قانون خدمت 3 برابر شکسته بشه ضمنا شما با در آمد خوب میتونید مدرکتون رو با پول آزاد کنید ونیازی به خدمت 3 برابری نخواهد بود..

----------


## alireza93633

با کارنامه سبز میشه حتما انتقالی گرفت؟

----------


## Negar_B

> دوستان شما بین دارو زنجان و دندون تعهدی قزوین کدومو ترجیح میدین؟با دلیل بگین لطفا


بدون هیچ شکی دارو زنجان.تعهد چیه واقعا فارغ التحصیلا همون دوسال طرحو بااکراه و زور میرن بعد۱۸ سال که دیگه خودش یه عمر:/

----------


## Ebrahim999

> با کارنامه سبز میشه حتما انتقالی گرفت؟


دوست عزيز كارنامه سبز بيشتر جنبه اطلاع رساني داره
انتقال يه پروسه زمان بره كلي هم پيش نياز داره

----------


## Negar_B

> با کارنامه سبز میشه حتما انتقالی گرفت؟


حتمی نیست رشته به رشته دانشگاه به دانشگاه فرق داره ولی بادوندگی شدنیه اگه هم هیئت علمی اشناداشته باشین مخصوصا که سریعتر میشه...

----------


## < ForgotteN >

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط KhanOom Doctor


امکان داره از طریق درخواست دادن تو سیستم ارسال درخواست به نتیجه رسید ؟


بعید میدونم*

----------

